# Transfert de musique de pc à mac



## shanggla (8 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous!
Voici ma question.
Je vais très bientôt passer sous mac puisque j'attend la livraison de mon macbook.
Je voudrais savoir comment transférer la musique de mon ipod de pc à mac.
Je crois avoir lu que le formatage de l'ipod était obligatoire.
Comment puis-je sauver ma musique???
Merci pour vos réponses!!!!


----------



## fandipod (8 Août 2008)

Tu peux télécharger quand tu auras ton macbook ou sur ton pc Senuti qui te permet de mettre tes chansons de ton vers ton pc ou mac!!!!



Bonne soirée


Fandipod


----------



## Flibust007 (8 Août 2008)

Moi, très naïvement, je ferais ceci :

Je synchronise mon Ipod avec mon Itunes sur Pc avec moultes précautions, évidemment.

J'ai donc tout mon brol sur Pc

Je transfère tout Itunes du Pc sur une clé Usb ou un Hdd externe.

Je fais la manuvre inverse sur Mac.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Les anciens, je me trompe ??


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2008)

Sans oublier de sauvegarder également le fichier de la librairie iTunes (un fichier .xml il me semble) pour garder les tag de tes morceaux.


----------



## shanggla (9 Août 2008)

Merci !!! c'est tout simple en fait !!!
Merci de m'avoir consacré du temps


----------



## Pat1763 (14 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Ma fille va bientôt passer sous Mac... et elle aura le même problème. :rose:

Shanglaa, as-tu mis en pratique la méthode recommandée par Flibust007 ? Est-ce que cela a fonctionné ? As-tu eu des difficultés ? 

Vu que je vais essayer de l'aider à distance, sans rien connaître au monde merveilleux du Mac (c'est celle qui l'aura, pas moi), je voudrais savoir si cette solution est facile à mettre en place... Merci !


----------



## hotblood (14 Août 2008)

Celle que préconise fandipod est simple et elle est ici...


----------



## Pat1763 (14 Août 2008)

hotblood a dit:


> Celle que préconise fandipod est simple et elle est ici...


 
Merci... Existe-t'il un équivalent PC (pour moi cette fois-ci) ?


----------



## hotblood (17 Août 2008)

Si c'est encore pour du tranfert de musique (playlist, bibliothèque, etc....) c'est ici mais c'est payant. Après en fouinant sur le web, tu devrais pouvoir trouver moins cher 

Désolé pour le délai de réponse mais je suis en vacances et j'ai pas accès au web tout le temps....


----------



## Macuserman (17 Août 2008)

C'était pareil, l'accès au Web laissait à désirer aussi.
Mais maintenant, la solution clé USB est très facile, même plus que la solution Software...

Ou sinon, elle (ou tu) n'a(s) qu'à mettre les 2 ordis en réseau...


----------



## Pat1763 (18 Août 2008)

Merci à vous ! 

Dans l'intervalle, je me suis rabattu sur Copy Trans (suggéré par Hotblood) et ça marche... 

Merci encore !


----------



## Macuserman (18 Août 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Et ça marche...
> Merci encore !



No problem' mec ! 

Bienvenue ici!


----------



## fandipod (20 Août 2008)

Pat1763 il existe yamipod pour pc!!! Et senuti pour mac


----------

